# Made a set of "pinch sticks" here is how



## glideking (Oct 21, 2017)

I used 3/4 inch square steel tubing tapped 10-32 threads.









A block of wood to help bend the copper "shoe" that prevents the thumbscrew from chewing up the sticks.









The sticks are notched to receive the steel eliminating the need for a screw and allows the sticks to be thicker.









They have a range from 5 inches to five feet. I made the small one just because.









Just in time to use on my tool cabinet project.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Nicely done, glide!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool use of available materials!


----------

